# Sunday's Show and Tell  ...5/22/22



## jd56 (May 22, 2022)

Hope all are safe and  enjoying the early summer.

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week.  Whether it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!

Found this 1970 StingRay


----------



## buck hughes (May 22, 2022)

Rollfast- original paint-light was added.


----------



## DonChristie (May 22, 2022)

Happy Sunday! I got a set of Aluminum SK bars from @catfish a box of Master links from @mr.cycleplane and a gaggle of pedals from @bobcycles . Thanks guys! Also got a pocket knife from the Lovell cycle company.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (May 22, 2022)

Picked this one up this week. Will definitely clean up to be a nice Cruiser!
Still surprised by how tall that top tube is arched...


----------



## Freqman1 (May 22, 2022)

A couple trinkets this week. @Wards Guy.. took care of me with a Sportster sign I had been looking for. @Goldenrod sent me this awesome Indian T shirt and I scored this Mercury sign off eBay.


----------



## birdzgarage (May 22, 2022)

Got a set of original redline 401 flight cranks yesterday


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 22, 2022)

I scored this original paint Zep light off ebay and this early Bahne skateboard with Gullwing trucks and old local surf/skate shop sticker CHEAP at a YARD SALE!! 😃


----------



## vincev (May 22, 2022)

An old wooden canteen,It leaked water so I melted wax and swished it around inside the canteen and sealed it,I think General Custer owned it........


----------



## vincev (May 22, 2022)

cool jaw bone with teeth.....


----------



## Glenn Rhein (May 22, 2022)

Nice matching pair, Wednesday the Fastback and yesterday the Stardust.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (May 22, 2022)

Coolest Gift EVER!
On Monday I was bestowed the honor of casting the first salute to my sisters son Mathew who was sworn in as a second Lieutenant in the Air Force at the Strategic Command Center in Ashland Ne. In return as he presented me an Air Force Coin. (Silver Dallar Salute) Honored to be a part of this, honored to fit into my dress green jacket after 35 years….. Bless those who serve!


----------



## Lonestar (May 22, 2022)

I bought these 2 Schwinns at an antiques store outside of San Antonio...

The one w/ the springer has some blue spray paint on it, but it comes off w/ a little Goof-Off...









This one I'm not sure what to do with yet...but I love the paint


















Also got a couple of great T-Shirts, 1 from the flea market & 1 from a CABE buddy...











These 2 bricks, from the store I bought the blue bikes from...









I love that Lone Star one!

Lastly, went to a tiny Car Show at the High School to support the JROTC...

















Happy Sunday Yall!

😎


----------



## Nashman (May 22, 2022)

buck hughes said:


> Rollfast- original paint
> 
> View attachment 1631402
> 
> ...



Interesting it seems to have a Hopalong Cassidy Delta light which of course was made by Rollfast.  I wonder if it's factory ( who cares?) or was added/swapped later. Perfect match. Either way, it's a beauty of a ride and light!


----------



## hzqw2l (May 22, 2022)

Couple road bikes.
1971 Crescent and 1981 Plantenga

Plantenga is custom frame built in Kokomo Indiana.


----------



## buck hughes (May 22, 2022)

Rollfast-did an edit to the posting that the light was added.


----------



## tanksalot (May 22, 2022)

Town wide yard sale finds!


----------



## Nashman (May 22, 2022)

Lots of loot crossed my doors this last week.. In our fair city we have giveaway weekends where you put items no longer useful to you curbside to be taken for free as opposed to the landfill, or flea market, Goodwill/Salvation Army ( this is good will) as a gesture of recycling or being a good citizen.

Over the years I have put out lots of good stuff ( my Ex- Wife put some of my "good stuff" out without asking!!) that has been taken and I assume re-used. Of course some people pick up and hoard free things they can't use and then sell on line after. Desperation or greed? Whatever.

Anyway, while walking our dog last Sunday I saw a minty car top carrier that will be great for storing garden hose, tools, bike/car parts almost anything out of the elements. I have a double garage and 2 large sheds, never enough room!!

Later, I went to a vintage car flea market and bought some fender scripts ( I do have a Mercury toy car coming I bought from a friend that will match the script better than the Fairlane) that I pick up when I see a good one. I have searched, bought, and used rare ones on cars I've owned. I used to buy vintage outboard motor boat scripts years ago too. They are just rare and cool, neat to display, and resold some to restorers.

I bought some 1991 Japan Universal Studio robot monsters off vendor Robot Island & still have Dracula coming to complete the set.

An Ebay deal scored me a really nice wind up/spin Harbour toy boat by Bandai Japan, very minty. I used to collect lots of mainly wood toy boats/Japan, still have some, and the die cast Fleet Line K&O toy motors, Johnson, Merc, Evinrude etc./ I've had some nice 14' vintage full size boats and full size vint. outboards over the years too. Still have a '57 Johnson Golden Javelin.

Lastly I ordered a couple of custom pickguards for one of my Fender Telecasters off Ebay. One is a silver/grey tortoise shell, the other red. I went with the red for now. I will finally have some bicycles to show in the next few weeks as I have 4, maybe 5 in the pipe from Cabers down south being shipped. Weather is just starting to get nice, so good timing. Have a great Sunday!!


----------



## MrMonark13 (May 22, 2022)

Picked up this 1948 Whizzer model H from @Goldenrod. Thanks again Ray!


----------



## SoBayRon (May 22, 2022)

Picked up a few neat items this week. An ‘81 Cruiser 5 speed project, a couple of Schwinn seatposts (the long one was inserted upside down in the Cruiser 5, so a nice surprise). A Cat Eye reflector and mount found me as well. Also a really nice set of ’80 bars that are on the black ‘80 and pair of Typhoon cord tires that has also found a new home🤪. Have a great week, all!


----------



## Hastings (May 22, 2022)

Found this 1901 Barnes at 5 this morning. Mostly there.. price was definitely right. Bought a place holder van till they get around to building the one I ordered last year. Pretty sweet has the factory crew seat for my kiddos and plenty of cargo room for flea junque and bikes. Happy Sunday!


----------



## comet (May 22, 2022)

Spuds McKenzie


----------



## stoney (May 22, 2022)

Not much this week. Something for the ladies. Antique Sterling silver pins with stones


----------



## kccomet (May 22, 2022)

canadian gachon racer ,old pedal car


----------



## stoney (May 22, 2022)

kccomet said:


> canadian gachon racer ,old pedal car
> 
> View attachment 1631636
> 
> View attachment 1631639



Killer King 8


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 22, 2022)

A dream object came my way this week; an Aleut Eskimo hunting visor from the 18th-early 19th century (from the Aleutian Islands).  I have wanted one of these for decades, this is the first period example to be sold in about 20 years.   The gothic fender Silver King is a Brimfield find. A real photo postcard of two happy kids with their new Rangers and this litho of a TOC pacing triplet were also acquired.


----------



## comet (May 22, 2022)

comet said:


> Spuds McKenzie Spuds is for sale in the everything else forum. $250 shipped
> 
> View attachment 1631616
> 
> ...


----------



## Jesse McCauley (May 22, 2022)

Sold about 25 coin op machines this week but didn't buy too much- 
I did manage to finish this lovely Shelby Airflo Standard with a nicely patina matching set of T-17 Streamline pedals thanks to our @Glenn Rhein though, very satisfying to see this bicycle back together again. 

Catalog image courtesty of @JAF/CO 

Little 'Before / After' light cleaning & pedal replacement.


----------



## danfitz1 (May 22, 2022)

Ran across this Mead Ranger (late teens??) while travelling through Iowa this morning.......Swap meet fodder. Even came with a Ralph Nader approved child carrier.


----------



## JoshCarrell (May 22, 2022)

Here are my picks from last Sunday.


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 22, 2022)

This cool base model


----------



## falconer (May 22, 2022)

Pair of Higgins manifolds for header bike. Appear to have a primer coating but shine when lightly sanded


----------



## rollfaster (May 22, 2022)

Was gifted this 38 Schwinn Lasalle today.


----------



## Maskadeo (May 22, 2022)

Just a bunch of signs and junk!


----------



## nick tures (May 22, 2022)

jd56 said:


> Hope all are safe and  enjoying the early summer.
> 
> Let's see what classics you've found from the past week.  Whether it be bike related or not.
> Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!
> ...



very nice !


----------



## nick tures (May 22, 2022)

JoshCarrell said:


> Here are my picks from last Sunday.



very cool


----------



## nick tures (May 22, 2022)

a few new project bikes and parts  NFS  good week / weekend  also a  buddy let me try out his stretch bike rode smooth


----------



## Hobo Bill (May 23, 2022)

a dessert   .... my old friend found me a schwinn yesterday ...pick -up in nevada is on the meau ....eh


----------



## rollfaster (May 23, 2022)

nick tures said:


> a few new project bikes and parts  NFS  good week / weekend  also a  buddy let me try out his stretch bike rode smooth
> 
> View attachment 1632108
> 
> ...



Love that Heavy duty 7000 seat!!


----------



## nick tures (May 23, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> Love that Heavy duty 7000 seat!!



thanks i was wonder what that went to !  needs a good cleaning !!


----------



## borgward (May 28, 2022)

bikesnbuses said:


> I scored this original paint Zep light off ebay and this early Bahne skateboard with Gullwing trucks and old local surf/skate shop sticker CHEAP at a YARD SALE!! 😃
> View attachment 1631462
> 
> View attachment 1631463
> ...






bikesnbuses said:


> I scored this original paint Zep light off ebay and this early Bahne skateboard with Gullwing trucks and old local surf/skate shop sticker CHEAP at a YARD SALE!! 😃
> View attachment 1631462
> 
> View attachment 1631463
> ...



Looks like the one I just saw on Antiques Roadshow. Is it?


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 28, 2022)

borgward said:


> Looks like the one I just saw on Antiques Roadshow. Is it?



Uhh...nope...  LOL..I just watched it... and...noooooo..That NOT me...🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------

